# Estate - Jag or BMW or Audi



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

OK Im loking for an estate which of these seems to be the best based on all your experience......
X type Jag
BMW 330/325 
Audi A4

I kinda like them all ?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi my father in law has an x-type saloon which he is extremely pleased with he's had it a year now and has had trouble free motoring.

My brother has a 02 A4 avant 1.9 tdi sport which once i'd driven i went straight out and got a TT (i had a vw at the time) the car drives really well and even when driven hard he still gets 40mpg +

My partner has also got a 2.5 v6tdi allroad which for a big car is great for lugging kids and big stuff about, sounds great looks smart and even some limited off road ability.

the only thing is as with most oil burners is that i find it rev's out really quick when going through the gears, but i spend 99% of my time in the TT. When i drove it through the Alp's i soon got used to it after the first day.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can't help with the Jag/BMW decision but I've had a 1.8 A4 Avant and now have the 1.9 TDi (130 bhp) in an A6 Avant.

A4/A6 decision probably depends on what you need the estate for. If you have to carry any combination of kids/dogs/bikes/prams then imo the A4 Avant is really too small. It certainly doesn't have the leg room in the back to transport an important client on any length of business trip for example.

The 1.9TDi is pretty responsive and SO economical. We regularly get 550 - 600 miles on a tank from it  Would have thought it goes even better in the A4. If you haven't already done so its worth driving one before you make your mind up.

Louise


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> Can't help with the Jag/BMW decision but I've had a 1.8 A4 Avant and now have the 1.9 TDi (130 bhp) in an A6 Avant.
> 
> A4/A6 decision probably depends on what you need the estate for. If you have to carry any combination of kids/dogs/bikes/prams then imo the A4 Avant is really too small. It certainly doesn't have the leg room in the back to transport an important client on any length of business trip for example.
> 
> ...


I normally get around 600 miles/tank from the 1.9TDi (130bhp) engine (in my Passat)


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

what do you want it for? (how much carrying capacity, is 'performance' crucial')

what age?

what budget?

I went for the BMW 330D as space is enough for me, performance is very pleasing :wink: , and it's got another 4+ years free servicing........

and it's doing 40ish MPG with 'spirited' driving.

But what do you need/want from yours?

Justin


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> OK Im loking for an estate which of these seems to be the best based on all your experience......
> X type Jag
> BMW 330/325
> Audi A4
> ...


So did/do I but:

Jag 3.0 V6 is a cracking engine, by boss has run a 3.0 sport for the last 3 years, 70k and no problems.
The diesel is a good unit but is front drive only.

Had a few bad experiences with Audi CS with the TT which put me off the A4
Wanted a diesel too, both engine types in the A4 are lacking in refinement (IMO) and I had a Passat TDI so wanted to try something different.

BMW diesels have 5 years/60k free servicing, though expensive compared to the Jag.

Overall very happy with my 330d (4k old now).


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Had a Passatt estate, Very good.
Got a BMW estate even better.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From all the reports I've read on here, the BMW 330D is by far the better car.

The A4 is by far the better looking car (IMHOOC) and in 2.5D form doesn't lose too much to the Beemer in power (180 BHP) - old one anyway.

The Jag probably will be the most exclusive.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Some answers....


justtin said:


> what do you want it for? (how much carrying capacity, is 'performance' crucial') Middle road, have a family so aimed at 2 kids and all th stuff you need! I have 325i sport cos i wanted a little power after the TT and would still like to keep some so tend to look at sport versions 2.5 types....
> 
> what age? New or 1 yr old
> 
> ...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

If it is your own money you really want to be investing in a heavy oil motor. If it is a company car you need a smoker. With your budget you really need to be thinking A4 180BHP V6 TDi Quattro or BMW 330d. Try them both and decide which you prefer. I suspect that for your budget the A4 would be newer or higher spec. The BM faster and better handling. The Jag diesel estate is a 2.0 litre four with front wheel drive and will probably not have the go that the others do.

Don't forget that both the 3 series and A4 are radically updated next year so it could be worth going for a new car next year, if not a year old one now.

We bought a high spec A4 130BHP Tdi Avant for the missus two years ago. Can't fault it as a family vehicle for us, but check the rear seat room in any car you go for because you don't want the kids kicking the back of your seat all the time.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

where can i find out what they are planning ot do next year on the beemer?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> where can i find out what they are planning ot do next year on the beemer?


Jon
Its designated the E90. Depneds on if your fuel is paid and if you do lots of miles, but personally I'd not bother with a 3L petrol estate - its neither particularly sporty nor at all economical. If its a co. car you'll also find a pleasant surprise if its a diesel and Euro IV compliant.

check out http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?t=11031
http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?t=8856

Pick of the bunch should be the 335d, but seen no reports yet.
Alas I suspect that'll bust your budget. 
26K buys a great e46 330d tho. 8) 
Sport spec, manual w/ Bi-xenons, 6cd, Sat-nav +TV, HK sounds and bluetooth in silver, black, titanium grey or estoril blue would be my choice.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> jonhaff said:
> 
> 
> > where can i find out what they are planning ot do next year on the beemer?
> ...


Manual too if you can find one, auto box a bit lethargic for my liking (and messes emissions up)

Silver grey is the best colour though :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Do you think we should bill BMW UK for the commission


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Manual too if you can find one


not easy to find but they are out there...... probably something like 5% of the sub year old ones advertised seem to be manuals.

Justin


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Manual too if you can find one
> ...


Agreed, but manual is sooooo much better!


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

jonno said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


  Definitely - I'll second that too, also having recently changed from the 185 bhp tp the 204 bhp Six speed, I recommend you get the 204bhp

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Someone just asked this question in Autocar - may have been last week's that I've only just got around to finishing, but the response between Beemer and Jag was that they should go for the Jag as it was a better all-rounder.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

thanks for all the replies.
Im sure autocar get back handers as they always seem to recommend the odd car....

most people in here seem to think beema i think...


----------

